

Democracy is your worst enemy - brokenmusic
http://consentient.wordpress.com/2013/07/29/democracy-is-your-worst-enemy/

======
QuantumGood
Pointing out problems without solutions, comparisons or frame of reference is
often nearly meaningless.

Reminds me of the tongue-in-cheek petitions against and calls for a ban of
dihydrogen monoxide
[http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html](http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html)

And of course Churchill's famous dictum that "Democracy is the worst form of
government, except for all those other forms that have been tried" is apt
here.

To at least create the appearance of balance, questions such as these must be
raised:

• What is the good of democracy and how can it be amplified?

• What are the alternatives for its ills?

• How can nations wishing to make the most of democracy best proceed?

------
dcc1
How did this get on the frontpage?

anyways do note that the blog appears to be written by some sort of neo-
communist

------
lispm
I'd guess that most school children can write a better article about
'democracy'.

